# A Struggle - But Props to HP Printer Div.



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

My 4 month old (paid<$350.00) OfficeJet Pro 8500 Premier started having ink 'pump motor stalled'. I went thru the HP recommended 'turn off, remove power cord, wait 20 seconds, hold down # & 6 while replugging power cord' and follow reset instructions from there, which does a minor reset of settings, and does a printhead cleaning task. Seemed to work, then as I was trying to print, back came the 'pump motor stall' error again. Go thru all the steps again, and worked for a while then same error. Comes and goes.

Called HP and tech wanted to dance me thru what I had already done. Told him that wasn't going to happen and to give me another solution - there isn't one. If that fix above doesn't resolve it's service or replace. Tech said they would send me what sounded like a refurbished unit (he adamantly said it was not), that my warranty would remain at 8 months left, I would have to use my existing ink cartridges, power cord and control panel face plate. And he wanted my credit card number for collateral - that did it! We bantered around a bit and I finally asked to speak with a supervisor. Tech came back and said no supervisor to speak with but he would send me to TOC? and I could file a complaint and they would handle the matter - said they might be able to offer something he could not. Said fine, pass me thru, but don't lose me as my head would probably explode if I had to start over. This is 58 minutes into call.

At 64 minutes a nice young lady named Melissa (in Ontario, Canada) answered (good move on HP's part) and explained their terms of warranty that were same as stated by tech and she insisted the replacement would not be a refurbished unit. I was silent and trying to decide whether to explode or admit defeat when she said, " In this case, I'm going to make an exception and send you a completely new unit" and warned me next time it would be their normal warranty replacement terms. I said I hoped there would not be a 'next time'. Said they would send me a FedEx return label for the old unit and to use box from new unit for return. She said I would probably receive replacement printer by this Friday or sooner and they would be emailing tracking number before days end. Confirm my printer model, phone number, email and shipping address No credit card required. Gave me her office 877 number and extension. We traded pleasantries and ended call at 70 minutes.

This unit was to replace an OfficeJet D125 that had become the printer from hell and started eating printheads on a regular basis. I was hesitant to buy another HP, but this 8500 met all my desires / requirements (basically and updated D125). You can imagine my dismay when the pump failed error began. Overall this has been a really good printer and this is only problem encountered to date. But 4 months old was a difficult swallow.

At this point, gotta give HP credit for doing right by me and replacing the failed unit.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Received my return shipping label for the failed printer and received the new printer this afternoon.:up:


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Jeeze Wino,

It seems like you are having more than your share of high tech hardware problems lately! Is your karma trying to catch up with you? LOL! Best of luck with the new one. 
I purchased a "all in one"HP for the MIL 4/5 years ago, and its still running like a top! ( keeping fingers crossed here) Since shes 76, and had never been exposed to a personal computer before, I consider myself lucky that she hasnt had any hardware/software problems yet. ( I let the wife field all of the phone calls detailing the "how to instructions, since the MIL only speaks limited English, and my Dutch is strained when it comes to translating the win xp menu from english/dutch and vice versa.

anyway, hope the new one treats you much better!!!!


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Yeah, kinda been like this guy for awhile.

What has amazed me most (outside of so many problems) is the cooperation, courtesy and bending over backward to accommodate a customer that the manufacturers have shown in all cases. In the past it's usually 'take it or lump it' or 'not our problem' or a blasé attitude from an inept customer service rep that wants to go take a dump or something.

Like my Polaroid HD LCD TV, which three years later have never received the under warranty repair parts to fix a volume mute problem - glad I didn't let the repair facility keep the TV while they awaited parts to arrive. Polaroid absolutely the worst customer service people and company I've ever had the pleasure to do business with.


----------

